# Karen Larsen



## Kljanana (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you looking for a courteous, polite and experienced Medical Office Assistant?  Do you need an assistant who respects and maintains privacy and dignity of your clients and who assures client confidentiality at all times?  If so, you have your new Medical Office Assistant’s application in front of you.

With my Microsoft Computer Applications Specialist, as well Site Emergency Management System safety certifications, I can also provide your company with excellent customer service, filing, scheduling, and professional telephone services.  I have a depth and breadth of experience in all these areas since I have worked in public education for many years. As an administrator, I efficiently and effectively worked with the public in handling concerns and solving problems; and on a daily basis, I completed and filed reports, wrote and managed multi-year grants and budgets, supervised and directed staffs, solved issues and concerns via creative problem solving and conflict resolution training, and provided hands-on effective leadership in all daily operations.  I also have experience in conducting professional development trainings for staff, as well as experience in creating newsletters and working with Desktop Publisher.

I have worked effectively and in a supportive manner with diverse ethnic populations in the various school districts, and I work well under pressure and pride myself on being well organized, detail orientated, efficient, and reliable in completing difficult tasks ahead of schedule.  Having a degree in English, I am an excellent communicator who follows Steven Covey’s mantra of “seek first to understand and then be understood.”  Multi-tasking was naturally part of my educational work, and I always enjoyed creatively solving problems for others and making the workplace enjoyable for all by encouraging people’s hearts.


OBJECTIVE
A challenging position as a Medical Office Administrator or Coder, which will allow professional growth and utilization of my training and education in service to your organization
                                                             EXPERIENCE
ADMINISTRATION
PRINCIPAL, WHITE PASS JUNIOR SENIOR HIGH SCHOOL, Randle, Washington                                              07/2005 - 07/2009
•	Drafted grant packages, implemented Business Week, fostered a New Market Skills relationship with area hospitals        for students pursuing a career in the medical field, and wrote and managed a GEAR UP grant valued at $145,000 over three years.
•	Managed operational functions, including administering and tracking a $20,000 annual budget ensuring operating needs were met; oversaw staff recruiting, hiring, and dismissal as warranted.
•	Directed all academic and administrative operations for a school employing 22 staff and six support staff.
PRINCIPAL, GUSTINE HIGH SCHOOL AND PIONEER ALTERNATIVE SCHOOL, Gustine, California                   07/2003 - 07/2005         
•	Managed all personnel issues, including overseeing faculty hiring, discipline, and referrals; mentored and advised staff to improve overall performance ensuring quality and performance standards were met or exceeded.
•	Streamlined operations and minimized risk by revising safety and crisis intervention plans
•	Administered and tracked a $40,000 operating budget while overseeing the daily activities of 26 teachers and nine support staff                                                           
•	Enhanced operations by revising safety (SEMS) and crisis intervention plans

EDUCATION
INTERFACE COLLEGE – Spokane, Washington    01/10-present                                                                               
Computer Applications and Medical Office Administration, Coding
UNIVERSITY OF WASHINGTON —Seattle, Washington      06/2000-06/2001
Administration Credentials
GONZAGA UNIVERSITY – Spokane, Washington      08/1988-06/1990
Master of Arts in English Literature
UNIVERSITY OF NORTHERN COLORADO – Greeley, Colorado      09/1967-03/1971
Bachelor of Arts in English Education
Various other colleges for courses in bookkeeping, computers, Desktop Publishing      1976-2009

CERTIFICATIONS AND MEMBERSHIPS
Certified in:  Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint, and Access                                                                   
Certified:  Principal/Program Administrator and Montana Writing Project Teacher Consultant 
SEMS (Site Emergency Management System)   
CPR and First Aid
Member AAPC

SKILLS 
	Trained in Medcin, Medisoft, Encoder, NextGen, CPT, and ICD-9
	Accounting Proficiency Exam Passed (University of Northern Colorado, Greeley, CO 1968)
	Desktop Publishing
	Typing:  56 wpm    
	Ten Key 82spm/92% accuracy
	Customer Service Skills
	Excellent interpersonal skills, office etiquette, and loyal with strong work ethic 
	Strong organizational, problem solving and analytical skills
	Filing/Scheduling/Telephone/ Limited Shorthand
	Budget Management and Supervision Experience
	Professional Development Trainer Experience
	Creative problem solver
	Trained in Ventures Hiring
	Bilingual:  Thai
	Courses in:
o	Medical Office Administration
o	Microsoft Excel, PowerPoint, Access, Word
o	Anatomy & Physiology
o	Medical Terminology
o	Human Diseases
o	Accounting
o	Budgeting
o	Leadership
o	Creative Problem Solving
o	Conflict Resolution
o	Diversity
o	Economics
o	Business Systems
o	Professional Development


----------



## twizzle (Aug 29, 2010)

*Advice*

Your resume is far too detailed and most of the content is irrelevant and boring. With all that wording you will send any HR person to sleep and they will just throw it in the trash. Stick to the points that are relevant to the type of work you are looking for. Employees do not want your life-story. The resume needs to be brief and straight to the point.
Hope you don't mind my input but I am correct in what I say.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Kljanana (Sep 24, 2010)

How is this?  Improved or not?


----------



## Kljanana (Sep 24, 2010)

How do I get rid of the horrible "embarrassment" face on my posting?  No one will look at it with that face in front.  Thanks.


----------

